# Brake Piston Spreader Alternatives



## ninjabike (Apr 29, 2015)

Alternatives to the Park Tool PP-1.2? $20

Chain reaction sells the X-Tools Pro Brake Piston Press? $10 + shipping

Figured someone might know a similar/cheaper alternative.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

My SRAM brakes came with plastic tools that accomplish the same thing. If it must be metal, a paint scraper would probably do it. Cut it down in width if it doesn't fit.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

use an old set of brake pads with some cut up credit card plastic in between and held together with rubber cement


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use plastic tires levers to spread the pistons with pads out. With pads in, I use two flat bladed screwdrivers pressed in from opposite sides. I give the screwdrivers a good wipe with solvent first. 

Pistons tend to cock in their bores and not move so you need to keep an eye on them and apply force appropriately. Exercise care not to chip or break Shimano ceramic pistons.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've always just used a plastic tire lever.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always used a a tire lever as well, I also use the handle end of a pedal wrench which is plastic dipped. However I recently used my buddies park tool PP-1.2 and I gotta say, the thing works damn well.


----------



## ninjabike (Apr 29, 2015)

I am in the market for a smaller tire lever.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Another vote for plastic tire levers. 

Really, just about anything that will fit the gap and not provide a sharp edge to the caliper pistons (if ceramic) should work fine if excising a little common sense.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Another vote for plastic tire levers.
> 
> Really, just about anything that will fit the gap and not provide a sharp edge to the caliper pistons (if ceramic) should work fine if excising a little common sense.


I use plastic tire levers as well. Pedro's levers have a nice flat bit on an angle for hooking spokes, works well. For stubborn or sensitive stuff, I put in a worn out pair of pads and twist a screwdriver.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ Pedro's levers are the hot setup. They're really good for removing tires too.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I just slip the caliper over a disk.

Flat head screwdriver in a pinch.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Flat head screwdriver works for me. I have dozens so I take the time to figure out which one will work best. Be gentle and pay attention to what the piston is doing regarding alignment/cocking.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I use the plastic-coated handle of a cone wrench.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Plastic tire levers for me.


----------

